# Old Whirlpool Freezer Cold, Fridge Warm



## dbj15 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello to any Whirlpool Experts here.I have a Whirlpool Fridge Model ET20PKXAN00 as best I can read it.The serial number is EC2532123. The problem we are having is that while the freezer is nice and cold, the food keeper bottom is warm,no matter where you set the temperature control to.I have not found any web link to this unit to tell me how old it is or a manual for it to give me an idea if ther are even parts still available for it! All help appreciated.Thank you.


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi,

Any frost on the freezer back wall? Evaporator fan motor working in the freezer?

LINK> http://www.applianceaid.com/frig_notcold.html

jeff.


----------



## woodchuck (Apr 5, 2012)

The fridge gets its cold air from the freezer through a vent(damper) between the freezer and fridge.The fan in the freezer blows air through it. Make sure this fan is running. You may have to hold the door switch in for it to run.   There is a flap you adjust with the fridge temp. control. Make sure it's opening and closing when you adjust the fridge temp.
The problem could be the electronic control if you have one or the mechanical linkages.*

If the evaporator coils behind the back panel of the freezer are icing up because of auto defrost failure that will stop the circulation of cold air and eventually affect the freezer too.

check defrost timer, defrost heater, defrost thermostat. In most newer models the timer has been replaced by an electronic control board. If the heater and thermostat are ok itll be the control.

You can turn the defrost timer till it clicks and everything shuts down. The heater should now come on. If it does, replace the timer. If it doesn't, check the heater and defrost thermostat. Turn the timer again till everything starts back up to end the defrost cycle.


----------

